# The all-new all new arboreal cage



## Pacmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

So after all the critics of my baboon cage, I took the ideas and redesigned for them.
The hinges were attached with the bolts outward, and riveted.
The lock is a slide-type that fits over most of the door.
Very secure, and I love metal so it works out great.

I made the 2 cages out of stuff I already had laying around, didnt buy not 1 thing.

I am going to be putting the mods on the baboon cage after this post.
Enjoy.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 15, 2009)

Brilliant firm-lock mechanism there and a very nice enclosure!

I was a fan of the other one too, though I'm glad you took it as constructive criticism rather than "lol wat an idiot look at this guy!!11one!!" treatment.

I kinda wish I had the skills and know-how to do this kind of project, but until then I'll keep buying ExoTerra fornariums and breeder boxes!


----------



## Pacmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

Designing and making the cages is part of the fun for me I guess!

Gives me something to do . . .

These are my first spider cages, so I appreciate the critisizm.


----------



## Pacmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

The reason I had to use the L brackets is that I tried to get fancy and notch the channel and have it be all one piece, but after I bent it it was too short acroos the top so I just broke it off and riveted it all together.
Works good as the L brckets can bend.


----------



## Pacmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

Heres the final version, spider just went in.
I significant increase in size!


----------



## Pacmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

Heres how the water dripper works.
I melted a hole in the side and stuck a small tube thru the wall.
Tube presses down into the bottom of the seed pod that is the waterbowl.
Just fill with a spraybottle from the outside!
The tube is too stiff for the spider to move, too small for it to get into anyways, and the end is under water.


----------



## Frostbite (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice work! I love seeing the projects folks build. I admire your ideas.

Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## Sterlingspider (Feb 16, 2009)

That's pretty cool! 

How well do those seed pods hold water? Are they heavy enough to discourage dumping?

I'd probably have to cut them down considerably shallower as I typically keep terrestrials, but that's SO much nicer looking then the ceramic bowls I use.


----------



## Pacmaster (Feb 16, 2009)

The pod will hold water at least all day, but it will soak some up as well.
They are also fairly heavy/sturdy and very easy to make stable. Plus I have the tube pushing down into the bottom enough to keep the T from trying to escape thru it if the pod dries up.
By the time the water is gone, the wet pod will help with humidity.
I got lotsa frogs in there, so Im always spraying.
Just 1 more stop on the rounds to fill up the Ts, and worth it to keep my hands out of there on a daily basis.

The seeds are available from [URL="http://www.blackjungle.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Store_Code=BJTS&Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=MAI"http://www.blackjungle.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Store_Code=BJTS&Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=MAI]Blackjungle[/URL], I have all the kinds they got.

I made a similar setup for the baboon cage, but it has the plastic bowl instead.

I figure that seed pod has lotsa foothold on it, and doesnt need to be filled to the top anyways.

Its really nice, I havent bought anything for the Ts except the Ts themselves, everything I used is stuff I had.


----------



## kaydyn1512 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Watering tubes*

That watering idea is brilliant. I have small bottle caps in the smaller enclosure and I have to open each enclosure to water them. Since I only have the more docile species of T's that isn't a problem BUT I have to use a Slurpee straw to get to them and spray water into the straw to fill them. I think I'm going to steal your idea. Thanks


----------



## Skullptor (Feb 16, 2009)

That watering idea is not new.
 I did it long ago, as probably many have also. Here it is in an enclosure I made from a battery powered Coleman lantern. 





Who was it that said there are no original ideas?


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 16, 2009)

Pretty cool enclosures there!

I love the water idea, most of my Ts are pretty calm with me working in their enclosure (even my P.murinus and H.albostriatum) though my P.chordatus sometimes comes to say hello and slaps my hand if she's not up for being disturbed. With her, I either wait until later or 'tease' her arund the cage by 'scraping' bits of cork bark and substrate in her enclosure with the other hand so she goes to investigate these instead.

That said, as my H.albostriatum gets older and if I ever manage to get a C.crashayi or P.regalis, I may start using similar ideas (esp for the regalis). Brilliant ideas guys and good inspiration!


----------



## Skullptor (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks.
 I've moved away from the tube idea. I find them esthetically non appealing when they are showing   There is no substitute for a well placed hole over the water dish IMO. The only way I use a guided water fill is to have the tube completely concealed (mimic a vine) or have the water run down a track (like the water gardens).


----------



## kaydyn1512 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Watering tubes*

The tubes for watering may have been shown several times before but since I had never seen it before it is still brilliant. 

The lantern idea is very creative. I love the spiders on the side, nice touch.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Feb 16, 2009)

Much better! I like it .... i was a little worried about that sharp screw for a minute, i was like WTH!?! Then i realized the placement of it lol. NIce!


----------



## LeilaNami (Feb 16, 2009)

very nice and very innovative!  I wish I had the skill and creativity to do that kind of stuff.  I've only built an iguana cage before but most of it was an already constructed tank stand.


----------



## Pacmaster (Feb 16, 2009)

Thankyou very much.

I know Im not the 1st person to think of that watering system, dont claim to be.
I use it for some of my hott snakes, and it works well.
Just scaled it down to spider size!


----------



## Skullptor (Feb 16, 2009)

ok. I get it now. The "all-new all new" meant different from your last enclosure thread.  I took it literally :?


----------

